# Fragen zu Druckern. IT Klassenarbeit HELP ! ^^



## JonnyCCC (9. Juni 2010)

Ein Kollege von mir Schreibt eine Arbeit in IT und hat einige offene Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr weiterhelfen!

Hallo erstmal,

also ich schreib morgen eine Arbeit in IT und habe soweit auch gelernt  nur hab ich noch die eine oder andere Frage wo ich nicht weiter weiss. 
Das Thema sind Drucker..

Also eine der Fragen lautet so:

*1.* Ein Ausweis ist 7,5cm (3 Zoll) breit und 10 cm (4 Zoll lang)  und soll mit 8 bit Graustufen in 600dpi gescannt werden. Berechnen Sie  wie viel Speicherplatz man für das Bild eines Ausweises unkomprimiert  benötigen würde.

*2.* Für den Ausruck von Rechnungen soll der passende Drucker  angeschafft werden. Eine Rechnung hat durchschnittlich 30 Zeilen Text,  in jeder Zeile stehen etwa 50 Zeichen. Jede Rechnung muss in 2  Exemplaren ausgedruckt werden (1x Kunde und 1x Buchhaltung).

Zur Auswahl stehen 3 Drucker:
_Nadeldrucker_ 240dpi, 500 cps, Farbband: 16 €, reicht für 3 000  000 Zeichen
_Laserdrucker_ 1200dpi, 40 ppm, Toner: 89 €, reicht für 2000 Seiten
_Tintenstrahldrucker_ 2400dpi, 36ppm, Tinte: 23 €, reicht für 500  Rechnungen

Welcher Drucker ist der schnellste?
Berechnen Sie für jeden Drucker die Verbrauchsmaterialkosten für 2000  Seiten.

Hoffe es kennt sich jemand aus^^


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Juni 2010)

1.

3*4=12 Zoll²

600dpi x 12 Zoll= 7200 Bildpunkte

7200 x 8² = 460800 Bit

460800 / 8 = 57600 Byte

Edit: Blödsinn, es müssen 600x600 Punkte pro Quadratzoll sein (Zeile 5). Solche Aufgaben sollte man spätestens zur Abschlussprüfung drauf haben, die sind quasi Standard.


----------



## JonnyCCC (9. Juni 2010)

Also laut Lösung wäre aber 4,8mb richtig gewesen.. Ich habe halt den Rechenweg gebraucht weil er mir nicht ganz klar war. Verstehe nich warum du was anderes rausbekommen hast oder irrt sich der Lehrer o.O

Hast du auch eine Idee für die 2te Aufgabe?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Der Laser ist auf jeden Fall schneller asl der Tintenstrahl, denn 36 ppm = pages per minute sind halt schneller als 40.

Bei dem Nadeldrucker: wenn cps "characters per seconds", also Zeichen pro Sekunde heißen soll, dann: Eine Rechnung hat 30 x 50 Zeichen, also 1500 Zeichen. Der braucht also 3 Sekunden pro Seite (500 Zecihen pro Sekunde, 1500 / 500 = 3 Sekunden). Pro Minute also 20 Seiten, denn in 30 Sekunden sind es 10 Seiten, in 60 also 20. 

Also is der Laser am schnellsten.



Wegen der Kosten für 2000 SEITEN (wichtig für den Tintenstrahldrucker, man wird es sehen... ) : 


_1) Nadeldrucker, Farbband: 16 €, reicht für 3 000 000 Zeichen._

Eine Seite hat wie gesagt 1500 Zeichen. Ein Farbband reicht also für 3.000.000 / 1500 = 2000 Seiten. Wie praktisch: 2000 Seiten kosten also = 1 Farbband = 16€ 


_2) Laserdrucker Toner: 89 €, reicht für 2000 Seiten_

O.k, noch einfacher, man muss nicht mal rechnen: 89€...


_3) Tintenstrahldrucker, Tinte: 23 €, reicht für 500 Rechnungen_

Es sind 46€. Warum 46€? Warum nicht 92€? Hier is ne Falle eingebaut: 500 Rechnungen kosten 23€, 1000 kosten also 46€. Und das war es dann. Oben steht nämlich, dass ne Rechnung aus je einer Seite für Kunde und Firma besteht, also sind 1000 Rechnungen bereits 2000 Seiten. 


Welcher dann der preiswerteste ist, das ist mir aber jetzt echt zu schwer... ^^


----------



## JonnyCCC (9. Juni 2010)

Grade beim Tintenstrahler ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.. doch wenn man genau hinsieht macht alles Sinn..

Ich bedanke mich für die perfekte Erklärung hat mir sehr weitergeholfen ! 

Nur ist mir noch das mit den dots per inch bei Frage 1 noch unklar. Ist das denn eine Formel die oben verfasst wurde ? Ich habe als Lösung 4.8mb. 
Da hab ich mir gedacht doch so leicht ? Einfach 8 bit x 600dpi ergibt 4800kb und das sind ja 4.8mb. Doch mein Lehrer meinte das wäre ein Zufall.
Hast du da vielleicht auch eine Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Hmm, 8 bit x 600 wären aber 4800 kBIT und nicht 4800 kBYTE ... kann also nicht sein.  ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Juni 2010)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> Also laut Lösung wäre aber 4,8mb richtig gewesen.. Ich habe halt den Rechenweg gebraucht weil er mir nicht ganz klar war. Verstehe nich warum du was anderes rausbekommen hast oder irrt sich der Lehrer o.O



(3" x 600) x (4" x 600)= 1800 x 2400 = 4320000 Bildpunkte

Bildpunkte x Farbtiefe / 8 = Größe in Byte

=>4320000 Byte = 4218,75 KB = 4, 12 MB

Jetzt müsste es stimmen.


----------

